# Problem FOs - UPDATED



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been having trouble with one particular FO. I didn't notice it last summer but the last batch I made last year was just off. On day 2 or 3 of curing it started sweating really bad (something none of my soaps do). So I set it aside to deal with later thinking I must have messed *something* up. Fast forward to this year. I've used that soap and it seems fine. Every batch I've made this year has been wonky in one way or another. Visually, I might add. The soap itself seems fine and smell great. But I end up with weird texture or blotches here and there within the loaf. Now if it was just one batch I'd say maybe I made a mistake or didn't get things mixed up. But it has been EVERY batch of JUST this one FO. Same recipe as all my other soaps. I've got a new bottle coming and am going to see if it comes out normal. Dh said I shouldn't worry 'cause it's supposed to look homemade. But it bothers me greatly and I like consistency in the looks of my soap. So much so that I'm going to take it off my wholesale list until I get it figured out. Which is a bummer because it's a very good seller.

Oh....I will add that I have had one other FO do this to me. But I had one customer that liked it so much she kept having me make it for her, buying the whole batch each time. I have enough for one more batch and I will not buy more as it wasn't a good enough seller. But this other one is. I need to start noting when I open new FO bottles as I know what I made through the summer was good.

So, what do you think? What might make a fragrance do this? What might make 1 bottle do this and not others that you have used of the same fragrance? Is there anything to be done about it?


****UPDATE****

Vicki's suggestion worked.....the bars are perfect again! Very frustrating though....will I have to test every new bottle to see if it acts this way? At least this was an FO that gives me a lot of time.


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

Well, I'll be curious to see if you figure this out. Hollyberry from Brambleberry is a top holiday seller for them. Everytime I make it, oil comes to the top during the cure and leaves a rough surface after soaking back in--- this never happens for other fo'. Brambleberry was kind enough to go over my recipe and we couldn't find the problem, but they said they have had no complaints from anyone else. I even tried again with a new bottle and still had the same results. I can only conclude that some fo's don't mix with goatmilk ( I make all goatmilk soaps, no water, no gel, cp ) or the fat content from each of my goats is different....... I haven't figured it out past that. I guess you have to appreciate that most of the time things go ok so once in a while you get a stumper!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Problem FOs*

Kathy #1 , what FO is it that is causing you problems?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

Cucumber Melon from Nature's Garden. Oh, and the other one is their 'Lick Me All Over'. I couldn't sell a SINGLE bar until I put the real name on it. So it was the name not the scent that sold it. Geesh. And as I said, one lady bought all I had left and has had me make up the rest for her. I'm not worried about that one as I don't care to purchase it again. But the Cucumber Melon is a good seller and *I* like it. I bought a bottle from Aroma Haven and I don't care for it at all.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

I use WSP lick me all over but I have never used one in soap that was good. WSP like me all over is one of the best leave on scent sellers of all time, rivaling even Pink sugar when it first came out, mixed with Love Spell it is to die for, but doesn't soap. I use Aroma Haven's cucumber melon in the cheap section for soap and the expensive section in leave on, both are top sellers, spring and summer, with die hards who buy it year round.

You might want to try adding your scent to your butters and oils and then adding your lye, I had really good luck doing it this way with one of my problem scents that thankfully I have had redone for myself. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Problem FOs*

"with die hards who buy it year round"

That would be me...Right Kalne?!
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

LOL....yes, Lee! Hey....I sold a few of your shaving mugs last weekend. I wasn't planning on even putting them out unless I had extra table space thinking I really got them for the holidays. I'm glad I ended up with extra table space. I don't even do very many spring shows.

I will try adding it to the oils tomorrow...I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

That's odd, Kalne. I've been using both those fragrances from NG and haven't had any problems myself. I am out of LMAO and need to order more. I think I sent a sample of that out in the Spring swap of 2008 maybe...when I did my Sweet Pea Type layered and embed bar. They didn't quite make the cut so I included the LMAO samples.
I do 100% GM as well.
When did you order the bottle that gave you problems?
We've only ordered the one bottle I think, maybe two now. I have a batch of either 21 or 42 bars waiting to be beveled and wrapped of the Cucumber Melon. I need to look at it again, i suppose. I didn't like the color this time around but I didn't note anything off about it when it was cut and put up to cure.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

Went up and looked at my review. I have (Old Version) noted next to the Cucumber and Melon I used. Are you using the new version (the NG Cucumber Melon Type)?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Problem FOs*

It's actually the Cucumber Cantaloupe. It's possible the problem started with a new bottle.....but I didn't note it. I can see how many bars I made and I know I ordered a second bottle maybe in the fall. And the bottle I started out this year with was not new but pretty full. So I think it's safe to say it did start with that bottle since my summer soaps were perfect. I have an order scheduled to arrive Monday and there a new bottle in there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Update in first post.


----------

